# panic: softdep_setup_inomapdep



## stuartsmithz (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope you can help me with this issue-

I have FreeNAS installed.  All working fine for 12 months. Now the system is rebooting over and over with the error in the title of this. I have searched for information. It tells me that I should boot into single user mode and then run *fsck -y* on all /ufs disks. I have tried this to no avail so far. Firstly I cannot boot into single user mode using anything *boot -s* or boot0 nothing works - but I am not sure that I am doing this correctly. When rebooting the PC I am pressing any other key than enter - this then gives me a BOOT prompt.  If I type anything in here such as *boot -s*, *boot0*, f1, f2 etc nothing happens?  Can anyone suggest how I should get to the point where I can run *fsck -y* on the UFS disks?
Thanks for any help offered in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


`# nextboot -o "-s" -k kernel`
`# reboot`


----------



## stuartsmithz (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks for the response SirDice -  this is what I did and this is the outcome>

rebooted and got to the boot: prompt, typed in    
[cmd=]nextboot -o "-s" -k kernel[/cmd]   
pressed enter - this now shows

```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)nextboot
```
now I'm back to the boot: prompt. Now I typed 

[cmd=]reboot[/cmd] 

this then said - rebootNo reboot

and then - 

```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)nextboot
boot:
```
where do I go from here as nothing is happening??


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

Boot normally, login as root, then enter that nextboot(8) command and reboot.


----------



## stuartsmithz (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks SirDice - 

Boot Normally ?

If I let the system boot normally it will offer 2 selection screen.  

First Screen Shows these options- 

Welcome to FreeNAS!
1. Boot Default
2. Boot with ACPI disabled
3. Boot in Safe Mode
4. Boot with Verbose Logging
5. Escape to Loader Prompt
6. Reboot

Then if I leave this, it must run option 1 and then goes into the second option screen where it lists - 

Console Setup

1. Assign Interfaces
2. Set Lan IP address
3. Reset WebGUI Password
4. Reset to Factory defaults
5. Ping Host
6. Shell
7. Reboot System
8. Shutdown System

now.....If I leave this screen this is when it panics and reboots going through the whole process again.

So, at which point should I login as root....and also any idea what the default password for this would be ?

Thanks Again for staying with this----it must be frustrating!!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the reason why I posted that link about "derivatives" of FreeBSD. I have no clue about FreeNAS.


----------



## stuartsmithz (Jan 14, 2013)

Managed to get onto freenas web page before it rebooted,  went into disks to see if I could run fsck from there and noticed my RAID disk "CDSNASBOX" Software RAID, status = REBIUILDING - 

Now within the next minute the system reboots........any help please anyone ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2013)

Option 5, "Boot to loader prompt" ought to work.  Then

```
boot -s
```
to boot into single user mode.


----------

